
Meaningful Slack Alerts for Software Development Teams - necco908
https://linearb.io/blog/slack-alerts-for-software-development-teams/
======
riskymagemerge
I agree some internal, non-production alerts can be both important and urgent.
If we merged a big branch without review for some reason, the team needs to
have a conversation about it right away.

